# Ferienparks in den Niederlanden



## Wedaufischer (26. September 2005)

Da immer wieder Fragen gestellt werden, wo man denn in den Niederlanden seine Ferien verbringen kann, möchte ich mal hier den Anfang mit einigen Quellen machen, wo man/Frau sich über einige Parkanlagen/Bungalow Parks informieren kann. Viele dieser Parks sind in unmittelbarer Nähe von teilweise guten Gewässern gelegen.

Es wäre toll, wenn diese Liste auch von euch "Holländern" mit Leben gefüllt und weitergeführt wird. Erfahrungsberichte über die einzelnen Parkanlagen sind natürlich sehr willkommen.

Bitte nur allgemeine Links zu einzelnen Parkanlagen einfügen. *Keine gewerblichen Links!*

Bungalow Parks in den Niederlanden: http://bungalowparken-nederland.beginthier.nl/


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. September 2005)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Leute#h
Ich habe auch noch einen Geheimtip für Holland.
Es ist ca.15 km von Venlo gelegen und dort ist ein Großer Campingplatz mit Jachthafen und 2 Strandbädern Restaurant Tennisplatz(für die Frauen),Kinderdisco in den Ferien etc.
Es ist direkt ein Zulauf der Maas und die Gegend nennt sich Leukermeer.
Man kann direkt von der Maas ins Leukermeer einfahren.
Aber geht mal auf die Seite!
Hier die Internetseite:
www.Leukermeer.nl
Es gibt dort in der Nähe aber mehrere Plätze,auch preiswertere!!
Hoffe ich konnte helfen!
Viel Spaß!
Dirk
(TestsiegerNRW)

Nachtrag:
Es liegt von der A40 Richtung Venlo.
Wenn Ihr die Abfahrt Wankum Richtung Straelen-Geldern fahrt,dann kommt nach ein paar Kilometer ein Schild Richtung Arcen(NL) links ab.
Wenn Ihr dann nach ca. 5km über die Grenze fahrt,sind ca.1-2 Kilometer hinter der Grenze schon einige Campingplätze und Bungalowparks.
Dort gibt es min. 5 große Baggerlöcher mit richtig guten Fischbesatz und ein Tipp für die Karpfenangler.
Mein Onkel hat dort vor ca.25-30 Jahren schon 20-30 Pfünder gefangen!!!#v
Das ganze ist im Waldstück vor dem Ort Arcen.
Und von dort kommt ihr in ca.10 Min mit dem Auto zum Leukermeer,dort wo der Tolle Campingplatz ist!
Es ist in Richtung Well,immer an der Maas lang!
Es ist eine sehr schöne Gegend und ich fahre ab und zu nach der Arbeit in die Richtung nur um mal an der Maas zu gucken und ein paar Pommes zu picken,Kaffee-Pads (Senseo) günstig zu kaufen!:m

So,glaube das reicht erst mal? hi hi|bla:

Petri heil!!!
Wenn noch fragen,dann hier: www.KawaZL1000@hotmail.com


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

Moin Dirk,

Danke für die tolle Beschreibung und die Empfehlung. #6 Es scheint dort ja ziemlich schön zu sein und nahe vor der Haustüre gelegen. Wenn man aufs Meer verzichten kann, warum nicht.

Der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

Moin Moin,
Danke für die Blumen!hi

Ja,es ist zwar nicht die See,aber da bist auch von Duisburg mal schnell hingefahren!
Wünsche Dir noch eine schöne Woche und immer viel Fisch am Haken!!!

Gruß Dirk
( Testsieger NRW )


----------



## Osning (28. September 2005)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

Ferienparks in Holland siehe auf :
www.ErTussenuit.com
of             www.ertussenuit.com


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*



			
				Osning schrieb:
			
		

> Ferienparks in Holland siehe auf :


Guter Link! #6

Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit einem speziellen Park? Ja, dann schreib es bitte. :m


----------



## Sachsenangler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

hallo,
demnächst fahre ich nach Eemhof (niederlande)in den Centerparc.Wer kann mir sagen,wo ich dort ein kleines boot mieten kann,und Angelschein bekommen kann.Was für fisch kann ich dort angeln.Danke


----------



## krauthi (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

in den meisten centerparks  gibt es reichlich möglichkeiten  auch dort zu angeln   sogar   vom haus (terasse) zu erwarten sind in diesen teichen aber überwigend  friedfische   aber am besten erst in der information  abklären ob nötige unterlagen gekauft werden müssen 

aber mein tip !  geh lieber ins tropische schwimmbad   von centerpark  da  es sich  bis auf  köfis  stippen  meist nicht lohnen wird   dort  zu angeln 




tot ziens 


krauthi


----------



## ElfeIris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

Hallo!
Wir haben letztes Jahr einen schönen Urlaub in folgender Ferienwohnung verbracht:
http://www.ferienwohnungen.de/ferienhaus/8102/
Das Haus ist direkt am Wasser, man kann also von der Terrasse aus Fischen, der Preis ist in Ordnung, die Parkanlage klein und überschaubar, die Vermieter sehr nett. Liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe des bekannten "Vlietlanden" Parks. Es dürfen auch Hunde in dieses Haus mitgebracht werden.
Wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß! 
Falls ihn noch Fragen habt, einfach ne PN schicken...
TL
Iris


----------



## carphunter667 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

ich fahr moin nach niederlande udn wollte da angeln wo bekomme ich da karten und auf was kann man da am besten angeln kann ich fahr nach felvoland/zeewolde in nen ferienpark?

danke für antworten schonmal! :q


----------



## HetWinkel (22. April 2012)

*AW: Ferienparks in den Niederlanden*

Ferienpark Het Winkel hat Angelmoglichkeiten ganz in der Nahe!

Der camping „Het Winkel“ ist ein kinderfreundlicher Campingplatz am Rand von Winterswijk (Gelderland, Niederlande). Der Familiencamping verfügt u.a. über große Zeltplätze und bietet zahlreiche Freizeitangebote. Dazu gehören unter anderem ein beheiztes Schwimmbad, ein Spielplatz, Tennisplätze, eine Sauna und ein Sportplatz. 

Der Familiencamping liegt inmitten einer Naturlandschaft mit einer baumreichen Umgebung in Winterswijk, Gelderland. Vor allem Kinder finden hier ihren Spaß. Selbstverständlich arbeitet in der Hochsaison ein Animationsteam auf dem Campingplatz, das ein interessantes Programm für Jung und Alt zusammengestellt hat.
Wir laden Sie ein, den Ferienpark zu entdecken. Website: www.hetwinkel.de


----------

